# Methane Stove?



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

I apologize if this is a silly question but, is there such thing as a methane stove? I have heard that you can use methane the same as natural gas. Is it possible to run a gas stovetop off of methane? Is it safe? Is it sanitary? Will it be super stinky?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It is more commonly known as biogas, and yes it should work fine.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Tessynae said:


> I apologize if this is a silly question but, is there such thing as a methane stove? I have heard that you can use methane the same as natural gas. Is it possible to run a gas stovetop off of methane? Is it safe? Is it sanitary? Will it be super stinky?


The primary component of Natural Gas is Methane. Methane has no odor, so anything you smell would be from contaminents.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I just don't want to think about where the hose goes...


----------



## AgrarianDr (Mar 25, 2011)

Virtually anything Natural gas can do, you can do with Methane _ GIVEN that the gas has been cleaned (not enough space here for that discussion).
Once the gas has been washed clean, you can use methane for everything from cooking, to heating the gas clothes dryer, to running a small engine or mantle gas lights.
As mentioned previously, it is - essentially - the same Natural Gas that gets pumped into your home.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

When they stick a pipe into those monster land fills to harvest the methane . . .what do they do with it then . . ??
Those land fills are a good distance from places that I think would burn it......??

From that pile of "cow pies" how do you clean it, compress it, store it . . . .??

From those MONSTER pig operations (farms?) there ought to be a really big bunch of methane . . . . . . .

can't resist . . . Where can I buy a tank of pig gas (or cow gas) . . . .?????


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

People might pay a premium for organic methane. Sounds like a good marketing pitch. All natural gas no drilling.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> When they stick a pipe into those monster land fills to harvest the methane . . .what do they do with it then . . ??
> Those land fills are a good distance from places that I think would burn it......??



Well, in our town, the landfill is on the east side of town, and they ran a gas line from it to the VA hospital on the west side of town, about 5 miles, and now the gas is used to heat the VA.

TVA also has a couple of co-generator partners they buy power from that use landfill gas to generate electric power.


----------

